# <li> Elemente auslesen



## treith (26. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zum Beispiel folgende Liste:

```
<ul id="category2">
    <li id="webPart4">
        <div class="webPart">
            <div id="webPart4Title" class="webPartTitle">
                <span>WebPart #4.</span>
			</div>
            <div class="webPartBody">
                    WebPart #4.
            </div>
        </div>
    </li>
    <li id="webPart5">
        <div class="webPart">
            <div id="webPart5Title" class="webPartTitle">
                <span>WebPart #5.</span>
            </div>
            <div class="webPartBody">
		WebPart #5.
            </div>
        </div>
    </li>
</ul>
```
Jetzt würde ich gerne die Elemente, die sich in der Liste befinden auslesen. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. September 2007)

```
document.getElementById('category2').getElementsByTagName('LI')
```
...das liefert dir einen Array mit allen <li>-Elementen dieser Liste.


----------

